# what kind of sera



## samos00 (May 28, 2009)

hi everybody 
i just decide to subscribe here cause
i think it one of the mos bigest site on piranha








i am surfing over the net for about 7 month








looking for info about piranha 
i suscribe in french first but there a lot more info in english so this is it 
can u help me identify my little monster 
Horcuss
that the first pics of him







he is active at night







he is 2.5 inch 
in seven month he didn't grow very much 
but he become very much larger 
thank u


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

im going with rhombeus

welcome to P-FURY


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

yeah.....I'd say rhom too. By the pics I'd say like 3-4"s too.

welcome!


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Wow he got quite a bit longer. Nice little Serra you have there







I'm no expert so I'm not even gonna give this one a try.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Any full tank shots?
Its just a little guy huh?
I love growing out P's regardless what they are.


----------



## samos00 (May 28, 2009)

Blue Flame said:


> yeah.....I'd say rhom too. By the pics I'd say like 3-4"s too.
> 
> welcome!


the first pic is really compress that why he seems bigger on the second 
7 month between the 2 pic


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

i'd say rhom. Welcome to piranha-fury - this site is awesome!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

you can send the prize now, i'll pm you my address haha


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hastatus said:


> S. rhombeus.


hey man been a while 
long time no see


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

looks like a s. rhombeus, but it looks pretty identical to my sanchezi.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> jamezgt Posted Today, 05:50 PM
> looks like a s. rhombeus, but it looks pretty identical to my sanchezi.


Look closer and you will see S. rhombeus traits, not S. sanchezi.



> Death in #'s


Thanks, good to see you again.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

jamezgt said:


> looks like a s. rhombeus, but it looks pretty identical to my sanchezi.


they really dont look that identical though! maybe from ~5feet away haha


----------



## samos00 (May 28, 2009)

No0dles said:


> looks like a s. rhombeus, but it looks pretty identical to my sanchezi.


they really dont look that identical though! maybe from ~5feet away haha :rasp: 








[/quote]

yeah my little horcuss have a black line on the tail 
so let go for a romb thanks every one for your answer
sorry if is was long but i am moving now so no internet for the moment
so now the nxt question is what kind of romb...


----------



## holeinnet (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi, The Bottom photo looks more like a Peruvian Black Rhom. If you compare the traits of the two photos it almost confirms that. Enjoy!----
MC


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Will the eyes turn to red?


----------



## samos00 (May 28, 2009)

holeinnet said:


> Hi, The Bottom photo looks more like a Peruvian Black Rhom. If you compare the traits of the two photos it almost confirms that. Enjoy!----
> MC


 no red eyes yet
thank u for your advice have just move some no intenet yet


----------

